# THE WEEKEND GUIDE - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (26/1/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Weekend of fun 
Nice @Sir Vape

That FIFA competition still intrigues me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

That T200 just looks cool

How does it perform @Sir Vape?


----------

